# IBS Worse after Hysterectomy



## Lauralee

On June 29th, I was diagnosed with cervical adenocarcinoma and shortly after, on July 19th, I had a radical hysterectomy. I am now three weeks out and my IBS has just decided to start acting up terribly. The severe cramping pain after lunch is back, along with the butt spasms I get on occasion. My lower belly hurts and I can't tell how much of that is my internal stitches, my bladder, or my intestines. I am doing all of my usual things I do to control my IBS and it's just not working. I'm wondering if my intestines are still settling into their new position and that's causing the issues. Anyone else have a hysterectomy?About the cancer for those who remember me from way back when and may be interested - my pathology report showed that my tumor was 3.2 cm and had almost, but not quite, breached my cervical wall. I'd had a clear pap and pelvic exam in April and by June that tumor was visible in my cervix. There was no lymph node involvement and my pelvic wash was clear. It was determined I have Stage 1b1 cervical adenocarcinoma and they also found some squamous changes as well. My surgery got rid of the adenocarcinoma, but I still have some mild squamous dysplasia. The doctor says that is due to HPV changes and will likely never turn into anything more, but that, paired with the fact that adeno tends to recur in 10-20% of cases, I will need to be watched carefully for a long time. Otherwise, I am considered cancer free at this point and I need no further treatment. I had a major complication after my surgery with my bladder. When they took the Foley catheter out at the hospital, I could pee right away and they sent me home. Three days later, I called the doctor, feeling very sick and in pain, and they had me come in. Turns out I had a bladder infection and was retaining urine. They cathed out 2 liters of retained urine and re-inserted the Foley catheter. I had that for a week. Last week, they took it back out and taught me how to self cath because I could not pee on my own at all. My bladder completely quit working. It took three days to pee at all on my own. Now I can pee sporadically, with much effort and concentration and pushing, but I am still retaining a lot even when I do manage to pee on my own. The doctor said that its inevitable that nerves to the bladder get cut and/or removed during a radical hysterectomy, so now I need to regrow nerves and teach my bladder how to work again. It's been a pretty sucky summer!!!


----------



## Kathleen M.

Well they could have cut a few nerves to the intestines (or bruised or otherwise injured) as well as there are a lot of them in there and much of what is thought to trigger IBS is things that can upset the Enteric (intestinal) nervous system.There are also a chance you can get an adhesion (scar tissue) that effects the intestines and that can cause pain and other disruptions.So a lot can happen that could trigger IBS in the first place or make it worse.It is hard with everything going on to know which thing could be the source, but if things don't settle down and your usual control isn't working it may be worth checking in with the GI doc to see if there is something else you could be trying prescription wise to help with things.


----------



## Lauralee

I don't know why it didn't occur to me that there could have been some bowel nerve damage as well. I guess there is just so much focus on the risk of bladder issues that the bowel kind of gets forgotten. I'll give it a few more days to see what it does and I'll call the doc if it doesn't get better. thanks!


----------



## AIRPLANE

I had a vaginal hysterectomy 14 years ago. The gynecologist who did it said he would guarantee that I'd feel better. I did have fibroids and very heavy non-stop bleeding. But mostly I was hoping to get relief from my non-stop pelvic pain and hopefully have improved digestion as I felt that the constant pelvic spasming was causing me to have frequent BMs which were always very liquid.I have had new problems since the hysterectomy. Particularly in my left pelvic area where it feels very tethered down and swollen. Whatever this 'swelling' or bulging is makes it difficult to evacuate completely and I also think that it affects my sigmoid colon and is why I never feel like I'm done going. I also get left side vaginal and vulvar pain and burning. I also had very definite symptoms of a fistula for many years although it could be that the fluid from whatever the swelling is drains a bit but never completely.I have gone to gynecologists who do a pelvic exam and lab tests and they all say that they can find nothing although one gynecologist said that the swelling was probably 'only' vaginal cuff adhesions. She made me feel like a whiner.I have read of many women having vaginal cuff adhesions and abscesses post-hysterectomy. But the problem is that adhesions do not show up on imaging tests and are only suspected if they severely block or twist something. I've been told by physical therapists that I have a lot of tough adhesions- including the sigmoid area- but doctors scoff at this when I tell them and insist that adhesions can only be diagnosed via laparoscopy which they refuse to do. So all I get is the run-around when every test comes back negative.Of course, most people think that if I had problems post-hysterectomy that the doctor who did the surgery would follow up with me but he dropped me like a hot potato afterwards. I would be in the stirrups during my post-op visits and he would run in, take a quick look, said I was doing fine and then run back out. I remember having one conversation with him when he asked me how I was feeling. I told him that I didn't feel any better to which he replied 'I think you feel better'! I see that he is still in practice but I wouldn't let him touch me again with a 10-foot pole! I also wish I'd known at the time that I had a choice as to whether or not to keep my cervix. I thought that the only choice to be made was wheher or not to keep the ovaries, which I did. But I was not knowledgeable enough and now know that keeping the cervix would have probably meant avoiding this vaginal cuff stuff. He never really discussed this with me- he just quickly blurted out that he usually removed the cervix because if it was left then it usually meant more problems. Wish I'd done some research but at the time I didn't have a computer.I'm considering going to yet another physical therapist who specializes in the pelvic floor, I'm hoping that they will do internal work and examination and that they will be able to detect the swelling and if they can't help me I'm hoping that they will communicate with my doctor as to what they think is going on and hopefully my doctor will respect them as she did recommend this physical therapy place.


----------



## rudibear

Lauralee said:


> On June 29th, I was diagnosed with cervical adenocarcinoma and shortly after, on July 19th, I had a radical hysterectomy. I am now three weeks out and my IBS has just decided to start acting up terribly. The severe cramping pain after lunch is back, along with the butt spasms I get on occasion. My lower belly hurts and I can't tell how much of that is my internal stitches, my bladder, or my intestines. I am doing all of my usual things I do to control my IBS and it's just not working. I'm wondering if my intestines are still settling into their new position and that's causing the issues. Anyone else have a hysterectomy?About the cancer for those who remember me from way back when and may be interested - my pathology report showed that my tumor was 3.2 cm and had almost, but not quite, breached my cervical wall. I'd had a clear pap and pelvic exam in April and by June that tumor was visible in my cervix. There was no lymph node involvement and my pelvic wash was clear. It was determined I have Stage 1b1 cervical adenocarcinoma and they also found some squamous changes as well. My surgery got rid of the adenocarcinoma, but I still have some mild squamous dysplasia. The doctor says that is due to HPV changes and will likely never turn into anything more, but that, paired with the fact that adeno tends to recur in 10-20% of cases, I will need to be watched carefully for a long time. Otherwise, I am considered cancer free at this point and I need no further treatment. I had a major complication after my surgery with my bladder. When they took the Foley catheter out at the hospital, I could pee right away and they sent me home. Three days later, I called the doctor, feeling very sick and in pain, and they had me come in. Turns out I had a bladder infection and was retaining urine. They cathed out 2 liters of retained urine and re-inserted the Foley catheter. I had that for a week. Last week, they took it back out and taught me how to self cath because I could not pee on my own at all. My bladder completely quit working. It took three days to pee at all on my own. Now I can pee sporadically, with much effort and concentration and pushing, but I am still retaining a lot even when I do manage to pee on my own. The doctor said that its inevitable that nerves to the bladder get cut and/or removed during a radical hysterectomy, so now I need to regrow nerves and teach my bladder how to work again. It's been a pretty sucky summer!!!


I had a hysterectomy in January. Everything was removed including tumor on the left ovary. No signs of cancer. The pain around where my left ovary was never stopped. In April I started having multiple bms. That developed into cramps, gas, bloating and abdominal pain. Also weight loss because I am afraid to eat much. My GI decided it was IBS and handed me some probiotics and sent me home. Later we talked about adhesions and I checked with my surgeon. He seemed unconcerned. While the bloating has eased, left side pain continues as do multiple bms and feelings of incomplete evacuation. My hemmorhoids have flared horribly. I plan on seeing my GP and getting a referral to another GI. My current one does not take my condition seriously. I am dumping him. I have heard that surgery can cause IBS but have not completely accepted the diagnosis and certainly have not accepted that nothing else can be done. Surgeons really should warn you that this can happen!


----------



## LoisL

I had a hyterectomy in late August and the past couple of weeks my IBS has gone crazy! Has anyone found anything to help?


----------



## tinh

My sister had this operation and her surgeon said any "touching" of the bowel can cause problems and it takes time for it to settle down again but for to go back regularly to double check.

Hope you find some relief soon


----------



## rudibear

I just seem to keep developing new problems after my January surgery. Now vulva and vagina pain and burning. I dumped my surgeon. He would not take me seriously. I almost wish I had never had the surgery to begin with.


----------



## MexicoWasn'tWorthIt

I had a hysterectomy (took cervix/kept ovaries) and bladder lift at the end of Sept.

My uterus was stuck to my bowels on one side and the surgeon spent 45 min. separating them. I've had nothing but problems since then w/ constipation and slow motility. The worst part is the area from my naval to my bladder--it gets rock hard and distended after I eat. I want to lift it up because it creates a ton of pelvic pressure. Sometimes this painful tightening begins right below my ribs too.

Saw a GI and had a normal CT-abdomen xray other than constipation. Was given Miralax and Bentyl. Bentyl made me SO tired and naseous. Didn't do much to help either.

I go back to a new GI next Friday but currently wish I'd NEVER had this surgery. I've had a host of other non GI side effects but this painful distention-bloating is by far the worst one!! Hoping it's just the nerves needing to settle....


----------



## Trudyg

I had numbness from navel down after mine, dr said he didn't know why I would have that. Talked to many women, most had same thing---said nerves are cut and should eventually return. Still numb 8 yrs later. Weird, like it's asleep. Also, vag pain, etc. As for the ibs, I think the anesthetic deadens the entire area and it can throw off the balance. My D slowed way down and came back after about 6-8 wks, as other parts recovered. I'm wishing I had had more info, too. All the dr said was get it out your'e done having kids. Have a new gyno now, but only saw him once and so don't know if he'll follow up or not. You have to take control for yourself, I'm going mostly homeopathic now and improving. All the drs know is drugs and surgery.


----------



## rudibear

My gyn told to just live with it. My first GI handed me probiotics, patted me on the shoulder and said come back in 3 months. My 2nd GI said just eat less and you will poop less. His physicians assistant said get your diet and anxiety under control and then we can talk about pain meds. Geesh, these people are supposed to care!







Am changing docs again. Am trying a completely new medical center. Am waiting for my records to transfer. Meanwhile am trying Michaels hypnotherapy CDs. They are incredibly relaxing. Am sooooo confused about diet. Some say low carb. Others say white bread, white rice, oatmeal. Am just tired of it all, but refuse to give up the fight.


----------

